# (pic) Sayi or Affinis?



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

Can anyone tell whether my Bullsnake (_Pituophis catenifer_) is of the _Sayi _or _Affinis _subspecies? Anyone know the region that a specimen like this is native to? 
I've had this snake for over two years now. He's about 4.5 feet long. I've always been curious about where his wild ancestors originally came from. Thanks for you help.








You can see more pics at this thread: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=43903


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

Here is another angle:


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Damn good looking snake.

Take one of his sheds, and cut down the ventral scutes, lay it flat and with a sharpie dotting each scale so you don't lose track, do some dorsal scale row counts, I usually do three, also count the caudals, and ventrals. Then you will be able to figure out what you have.
It is a remarkable beast for color...I have always been fond of the rich red-browns found in some....
I would say by looking at pics it is a sayi, but I strongly urge you to do some scale counts as looks are always deceiving!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Croc Keeper. I was hoping there was an easier way to identify it. His eyes were opaque late last week so I'm expecting a shed pretty soon.

And thanks for the feeding advice in a previous thread. He has been much calmer and has put on weight since I switched him from mice to rats.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Always glad to help!!!


----------



## Polypterus-91 (Jun 15, 2004)

Its a sayi. If it were an affinis the neck blotches would be paler and the head less triangular in shape.


----------

